# Showtime launching standalone streaming service in July



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Showtime launching standalone streaming service in July*

(engadget.com) [...] The service is official, and scheduled to launch in "early July" -- definitely in time for the new seasons of Ray Donovan and Masters of Sex on July 12th. Just like HBO Now, it's coming to Apple's iOS products first (Apple TV, iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) and the web via Showtime.com. For now, any word on additional platforms and providers is "coming soon." It's just called "Showtime" and access to the app will cost *$10.99*, although there will be an initial 30-day free trial.

(from the Press Release) [...] *Subscribers will have unlimited on demand access to every season of award-winning SHOWTIME original series, and hundreds of hours of movies, documentary and sports programming, as well as the live broadcast of the east and west coast feeds of SHOWTIME*. Showtime will offer a 30-day free trial to new customers who sign up through Apple in July. Apple users simply need to go to the SHOWTIME app on their device to sign up and create a SHOWTIME account. Subscribers can use their SHOWTIME account to watch the service across all supported devices, as well as online at www.showtime.com.

*Full Article*_* (Engadget)*_

*Press Release from CBS Corporation*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606129556643303424


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hopefully this will also be when they change their streaming to HD or this service will flop.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*SHOWTIME® PARTNERS WITH ROKU®, PLAYSTATION® VUE CLOUD TV SERVICE TO OFFER ITS STAND-ALONE STREAMING SERVICE OVER THE INTERNET*

(engadget.com) [...] The company has revealed that if you own a Roku device, one of the TVs with the hardware built in or Sony's PlayStation Vue, then you're all good, and it will launch for all three on the same day. The outfit also mentions that Showtime (yes, that's what it's called) will be the only "premium" offering that broadcasts its live East and West Coast feeds to its users, just like its Anytime apps on various platforms.

*Full Article (Engadget)*

*Press Release from CBS Corporation*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607922819373088771


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Pick your story source today, but here's one Hulu will offer its subscribers a discount on Showtime which explains:



> Hulu is making another big play for cord cutters. It's partnering with Showtime to offer online subscriptions to the network's shows, movies, and live video feeds - everything that's available through its upcoming streaming service - but the subscriptions will be offered at a discount to existing Hulu subscribers. Rather than paying the standard $10.99 per month for online Showtime, Hulu subscribers will only have to pay $8.99 per month (although that's on top of the existing $7.99 per month for Hulu itself). It's a small discount, but it certainly adds up month to month and starts to better position Hulu as the hub for streaming TV that it's always dreamed of being. Appropriately, Showtime's shows and movies will be accessed through the Hulu app.
> 
> ...The offer is supposed to go live in July, prior to Showtime's July 12th online launch.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice ! Good to have options.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am sorry, but Showtime stopped being relevant way-back in the 80's. (OMG those aerobics video's were incredible.) Back then it was either HBO or Showtime. Now with multiple offerings from HBO/CineMax and Starz/Encore why in the world would anyone pay that much for a second rate pay TV service? If your lucky DTV will give it to you for free for 90-days or longer. What does that say for its value.

It lacks first run blockbuster movies and beyond a couple of "okay" series their is little to watch.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Pick your story source today, but here's one Hulu will offer its subscribers a discount on Showtime which explains:


I think the biggest advantage subscribing through Hulu will be is (at launch) it's going to support the most devices that you can authenticate with compared to the other partners (Apple, Roku & Sony).

Now what's not entirely clear is whether you will be using the Showtime App on all those devices or the Hulu app on those devices to access the programming, I'm guessing (considering the many devices listed) they are just referring to the already widely available Hulu app will simply "unlock" the Showtime content.

*EDIT*: According to the FAQ's on Showtime's site it appears you must use the Hulu app or hulu.com to watch the Showtime content. Also, at launch the live east/west coast linear Showtime channel will only be available via hulu.com in a web browser.

*SHOWTIME® AND HULU PARTNER TO LAUNCH SHOWTIME STREAMING SERVICE THROUGH HULU IN EARLY JULY*

(from the PR) [...] At launch, Hulu will offer SHOWTIME across more devices than any other SHOWTIME distributor over the internet. New and existing Hulu subscribers will be able to sign up for SHOWTIME on Hulu.com. Subscribers will be able to seamlessly access SHOWTIME through the *Hulu app and stream programming on Android devices (phones, tablets and TV devices), iOS devices (iPhone®, iPad® and iPod touch®), Apple TV®, Xbox One®, Nintendo® Wii™ and Wii U™, Roku® players and Roku TV™ models, PlayStation4 (PS4™), PlayStation 3 (PS3™), Amazon Fire TV and Fire TV Stick, Chromecast™, and the latest LG, Samsung and Vizio televisions and LG, Samsung and Sony Blu-ray players, as well as online at www.hulu.com, with more devices coming in the future.*

*Full Press Release from CBS Corporation*

*Showtime on Hulu FAQ's*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Options are good.
But hopefully these prices stay low for awhile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

$11 a month is probably average to what most people pay now but you get HD. With this you only get SD.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I some how doubt it's SD only

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> $11 a month is probably average to what most people pay now but you get HD. With this you only get SD.


Where did you hear it's in SD only? This is the first time I heard that.

Edit - I signed up for Showtime on my Roku and I can confirm that it's in HD. Like most HD streaming it's not quite as good as OTA but comparable to HD on most cable systems.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Showtime Streaming Service Goes Live on Apple, Roku, Hulu, PlayStation*










(variety.com) [...] Showtime has crossed the digital Rubicon, launching today as a stand-alone digital offering with a select group of distribution partners.

The service went live Tuesday morning on Apple, Roku, Hulu and PlayStation Vue platforms. The pricetag is $10.99 a month for on-demand access to new Showtime programs, including a live streaming option for its East and West Coast feeds, as well as an array of library titles.

*Full Article (Variety)*

*Full Press Release from CBS Corporation*

_*Other Sources:*_
The Verge 
TechCrunch 
Official Roku Blog 
Official Hulu Blog 
Multichannel News
Engadget 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618465201923473408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618507212026032128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618446094972751872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618449749604216832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618444499920949248


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

So I take it a regular PS3 user can't get this, it's only for Playstation Vue which is like in 3 cities or something right now? Would get this if I could.

EDIT: To answer my own question, according to the Playstation Blog, Showtime streaming at $10.99/month is now available nationwide via the PS3 or PS4 through the PSN. $8.99/month if you have PS+.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*SHOWTIME STAND-ALONE STREAMING SERVICE LAUNCHES ON AMAZON AND GOOGLE*









[....] We've launched SHOWTIME, our stand-alone streaming service on Amazon and Google! 
You can watch all your favorite SHOWTIME series and specials on Amazon Fire devices including Fire tablets, Fire TV, Fire TV stick, and Android devices, including Android phones and tablets and Android TV. We've also added Android, iOS and web Chrome browser support for Chromecast, as well as other Google Cast-enabled streaming devices.

*Showtime All Access Tumblr Article*

*Full Press Release from CBS Corporation*


----------

